# Phase 2 Study of MD-1100 Acetate on Gastrointestinal Transit in Patients With C-IBS



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Phase 2 Study of MD-1100 Acetate on Gastrointestinal Transit in Patients With C-IBShttp://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00258193?order=1


----------

